# Air Pumps



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

I need some opinions with respect to air pumps. Whats the best air pump to run 3-5 sponge filters. Another requirement is it has to be quiet.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

The best would be a Wisa or an Eheim. But good luck finding any in Canada.

Any of the major retailers should have many decent air pumps to run 3-5 outlets. 

I don't like the Hagen ones personally. I have had a optima that is supposed to run many more outputs then i have (6 sponges at 8" depth). I barely get enough air to run them, i have to replace the diaphram every 6 months and the air output is very little compared to others for the same money.

I would try a Rena. I have no experience with them myself but from what i have heard they are pretty good.


----------

